# sore foot, hoof ok but smell between toes of doelings



## zatsdeb (Jan 20, 2008)

I have 2 doelings, about 2 months old. about a week ago the one started limping, and we checked her, and neighbor who is very experienced checked her, no broken bones, everything seemed ok, we thought she may have fallen off something as they jump on everything, I did soak her foot, and clean it. she still is holding her foot up, now it is smelling and another doe is holding her back foot up and I checked her and it is smelling too, and both are red and irritated between the toes on the skin, hoof seems fine. I cleaned, dried, and put aloe med. on it. is there anyspecial med I should be putting on it? it is not hoof rot I don't think, the hoofs are fine.
help!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Could be a fungal infection. The redness and smell on the skin and not the hoof is a red flag. Any type of antifungal used on a horse can be used on a goat.


----------



## zatsdeb (Jan 20, 2008)

We have 15 baby goats and only the 2 have the sore foot problem. we did have a lot of rain a while back, lots of flooding, do you think that may have contributed?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

sounds like hoof rot.........


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

it does sound like foot rot ... sorry I'm not sure what you treat it with. footrot is a notifiable disease here and a pita if you get it, you get quarrantined and such, so I've never had to deal with it

perhaps speak to your vet :greengrin:


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

This what I used on my doe who had hoof rot....
http://www.jefferslivestock.com/ssc/pro ... F6CD6REA77

I made sure to clean her hooves every day. I also kept her hooves trimmed down all the time until it was completely gone. She wasn't bad enough that she needed to be quarantined away from the other goats.


----------



## rgbdab (Nov 26, 2007)

This is a timely discussion for me because I was trimming hoofs over the weekend and I noticed one of my does (out of 39) had just what you described. Hoofs were fine, but between her "toes" it was moist and smelly. I believe it is a yeast (fungal) infection from the odor. (I am a RN) 
The doe in question has no limp however so it might not be the same thing or your could just be more advanced?
I am rubbing monastat between her toes a couple times a day. Hopefully it will work. Also I trimmed the hair around the area so it will get more air to dry up.

Denise


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Something else you could do is clean the area with Tea Tree Oil. It is a anti Fungal medication and it will help it heal pretty fast. Keep them in a place that they will stay dry. Clean it with Epson salt if that is all you have for now. Let it air out. But the best thing would be to use Tea Tree Oil and water.


----------



## rgbdab (Nov 26, 2007)

> Re: sore foot, hoof ok but smell between toes of doelings
> Something else you could do is clean the area with Tea Tree Oil. It is a anti Fungal medication and it will help it heal pretty fast. Keep them in a place that they will stay dry. Clean it with Epson salt if that is all you have for now. Let it air out. But the best thing would be to use Tea Tree Oil and water.
> Something else you could do is clean the area with Tea Tree Oil. It is a anti Fungal medication and it will help it heal pretty fast. Keep them in a place that they will stay dry. Clean it with Epson salt if that is all you have for now. Let it air out. But the best thing would be to use Tea Tree Oil and water.


Do you use the Tea tree oil straight or dilute it in a carrier oil?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

rgbdab said:


> > Re: sore foot, hoof ok but smell between toes of doelings
> > Something else you could do is clean the area with Tea Tree Oil. It is a anti Fungal medication and it will help it heal pretty fast. Keep them in a place that they will stay dry. Clean it with Epson salt if that is all you have for now. Let it air out. But the best thing would be to use Tea Tree Oil and water.
> > Something else you could do is clean the area with Tea Tree Oil. It is a anti Fungal medication and it will help it heal pretty fast. Keep them in a place that they will stay dry. Clean it with Epson salt if that is all you have for now. Let it air out. But the best thing would be to use Tea Tree Oil and water.
> 
> ...


 I use it mixed with water. I would go about 1 part Tea Tree oil to 4 parts water on her hoofs.


----------



## zatsdeb (Jan 20, 2008)

i've started treatment with a foot rod med. hopefully it will do the trick. we did have a lot of rain a month or so ago, the entire barnyard was flooded, the goats stayed in the barn, but you know babies, they have to run and jump and play.
I hope to have them feeling better soon.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am glad you are treating for hoof rot .....let us know how it goes....... :hug:


----------



## zatsdeb (Jan 20, 2008)

so... how long does it take before it is healed up? We have had goats for 4 years now and this is the first time we have had this problem
by the way, this one of my little darlings with the sore foot. Daisy. she is boer.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

AAAWWWW, Daisy is a darling. How cute is she!


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

Oh my gosh she is the most adorable thing EVER! I'm still dealing with my does hoof rot but she had the actually hoof that was rotted. She came that way :roll: Darn wet NW weather! It's been 2 months and it's practically all grown out to new hoof. Yours should heal fairly fast since it sounds like it's only on the skin. Just make sure you clean really well in between the hoof walls too so that it doesn't spread and get worse.


----------



## sealawyer (May 31, 2009)

When we have a very rainy spell in our area, we keep a good eye on the hooves and make the goats walk through a foot bath with strong bleach water. Use the generic bleach as this is chlorine bleach, Chlorox is not anymore. We make sure to trim up any pockets that may develope up the side of the hooves and clean well with soapy bleach water, rinse well, and apply coppertox to the area. Check well up between the hooves and look for puss pockets (I know, "ew gross!") and get a sharp object and open and drain these pockets. Rinse well with peroxide and apply strong iodine. Maybe give an injection of LA-200 as appropriate to body weight to fight any infection. Give the goats a dry place to stand and bed down and let their hooves dry out well. At one time we laid out some wooden pallets for them to get up on when the water got so deep we were planning our ark! We have clay soil, so the water will stand readily. Get them dry and keep their feet dry. Good luck, Fred V.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Yours should heal fairly fast since it sounds like it's only on the skin. Just make sure you clean really well in between the hoof walls too so that it doesn't spread and get worse.


 I agree with bheila.....it sounds like you caught it early.....it shouldn't take long ....just keep an eye on it....keep it dry and put on the hoof rot meds.....do it until healed and the goats should be OK.... :hug: :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## zatsdeb (Jan 20, 2008)

its working!!!!! daisy is already putting her foot down, and so is my other girl, I called her daisy too cause I don't know which one I am getting to keep!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hurray............... :leap: :leap: :leap: :wahoo: :wahoo: :wahoo: :wahoo: :wahoo: 
great news......congrats......... :thumbup:


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

That's really good news :stars: I'm glad you caught it early :thumb:


----------

